# Red Wag Platy Pregnancy! What can I do?



## cassifrass (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been researching on the internet about red wag platy pregnancy, and everything I'm learning is different from my previous research. I think my female is pregnant and I want her to have her fry without them getting devoured or her reabsorbing them. I live in the mountains and I can not go to the store to buy equipment for my female fish. Is there something i can construct in my aquarium to help the fry survive!? :-(


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

well, you could put a bunch of plants (real or fake) together in a bunch in the corner of the tank, but not all of the plants. Obveousy, some will be eaten  but thats what happens in the wild, too. that's why they have so many babies, because some could have genetic defects and some will be eaten, but they will hide in the bunch of plants you've made. 

check all of the water levels every day

make sure you crumble up the flakes you feed your fish really good and mix them in with a cup of aquarium water, so they'll sink to the bottom. the fry will be able to get the food quickly before the adults at the top get their food. If you have some baby brine shrimp, that will help too!

keep an eye on momma, and post if anything happens.


----------



## findingjohn (Dec 2, 2009)

hbd: Go to the pet store and find some baby bits for the little ones. Make sure you keep up on your water changes


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Of course, both of the above suggestions would require you to go to the store to buy something. Sounds like that is not an option for you since you live in the mountains (snowed in for the rest of the winter, I would guess). If that is the case, then you will have to come up with a more creative solution. Exactly what, will depend on what materials you have available. Besides coming up with something for the babies to hide in, there are two other options. The second option would be to construct some kind of birthing compartment for the mother, which has holes in it big enough for the babies to fit through but not her. The third option would be to move the babies from the tank after they are born and keep them in a separate container. In any case, some of the babies will be eaten by the mother, but you should be able to save a lot of them. Also, platy babies are relatively large as fry go, so you shouldn't have to buy any special food for them after they are born - just grind up your normal food to a very fine powder so they will be able to eat it. You probably won't be able to run a filter on whatever aquarium/container the babies are in (or they'll be sucked up), so be sure to do frequent water changes, as findingjohn pointed out.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have an idea for you but your gonna have to get a little creative with the materials. If you have any unused window screen around or even a window screen you wouldn't use and you can replace later on grab it. If you can't do that try one of your wifes pantie hoses. Get some straws if you have any if not find all the pens in your house and remove the ink tubes and tips and wash them really really good. Hopefully you have some scotch tape around the house. Basicly now your gonna take the straws/pen cases and make a 3d square. then wrap the screen or pantie hose around the sides n bottom, Making a cage and will also allow for water to pass through. once you have done that if you can find materials to do that then use a mag algea cleaner if you got one or find something to clamp on to the side of the tank like a clamp for potatoe chip bags and clamp the box inside the tank in the water. Stick your fish in it and add some plants and after she has all her babies take her out  you might loose 2 or 3 babies but thats better than almost half of them.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

yup, these are all great ways to help your little ones! good luck!


----------

